

Ask HN: Any deals on learning this holiday? - vijayr

Courses, books etc?
======
Lennington
Designcode.io (80% off) - [https://designcode.io/](https://designcode.io/)
Bitfountain iOS Bundle (97% off) -
[http://bitfountain.io/course/iosbundle/?couponCode=blackfrid...](http://bitfountain.io/course/iosbundle/?couponCode=blackfriday)

I don't have any experience with Bitfountain, but Designcode.io is a great
course for designers looking to get into actually building their ideas.

------
sqlburn
[https://www.udemy.com/courses?pmKey=bfriday14](https://www.udemy.com/courses?pmKey=bfriday14)

------
m_ke
safari books online is 25% off

